# Smoked Christmas Cheeses



## inchrisin (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm about to embark on smoking several types of cheese with several types of wood pellets.  It's getting really cold outside in Indiana.  I'm wondering if there's a temperature that'd be too low to smoke cheese under?  I'm not going to be smoking for more than a few hours and I wouldn't think that the cheese will freeze in that amount of time.  The pellet tray also adds about 10-15F to the grill.  Any thoughts?


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 30, 2014)

YIou want the smoking box warm but not over about 90F.  Not sure cheese near fridge temps (or colder) would work well.


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 30, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> YIou want the smoking box warm but not over about 90F.  Not sure cheese near fridge temps (or colder) would work well.



Are you thinking that the cheese wouldn't take the smoke flavor?


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 1, 2014)

inchrisin said:


> Are you thinking that the cheese wouldn't take the smoke flavor?




That's exactly what I am thinking.  Cheese is cold smoked around typical room temperature for a reason.


----------



## inchrisin (Dec 1, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> That's exactly what I am thinking.  Cheese is cold smoked around typical room temperature for a reason.



I just figured that people didn't want their cheese to melt.


----------

